# Game 29: Heat @ Cavs (12/28/08 7:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, December 28th, 2008 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't wait to see Wade vs the LeBrunsta


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Another matchup with Joel giving up X inches, this time to Ilgauskas..

Btw, Joel played great earlier last game with the 4 blocks I think, but then it really took all that away when he couldn't stop Aaron Gray..

Think Lebron will D up on Dwyane?

Hopefully nah, but we should def run Marion on LBJ.

We should definately give Beasley some minutes tonight after last game. Its not like Haslem's gona do anything impressive against Lebron, Big Ben and Big Z anyway.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're going to need a lot of Magloire tomorrow night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully this game directly follows a Dolphins win and playoff berth. If not, well at least the Heat play right after to get our minds off of that loss


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing the Cleveland Headbands I see


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Get Magloire to flagrant foul LeBron! We've said it every game, now do it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just made a prop bet that Wade has more than 41.5 points + assists + rebounds, I think that's a pretty solid bet if Wade is on the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade vs. LeBron is always great - should be a fun game to watch.

I'll be rooting for the Heat in this one.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beast said:


> Get Magloire to flagrant foul LeBron! We've said it every game, now do it.


We make a policy of not flagrant fouling the most coveted 2010 FAs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Magloire please. Joel is too small. If we leave him in there Big Z is going to score 50...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal isnt doing any better. Big Z is too tall for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick and1 by Lebron. Wow.

Did take 3 steps though but they counted it anyway.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We lost this game in the starting lineups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with back to back baskets.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What the heck? Jamaal Magloire is in beast mode.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, Jamaal Magloire ate his Wheaties today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the J. 8-0 run for Miami


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need to figure out some sort of 2 for 1 trade before we re-sign Zo, because I don't really want to cut Magloire or Anthony and Blount is probably making too much money to get bought out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Was the shot clock low on that last play? Cause that was a terrible shot by UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks off to a very good start off the bench


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Banks looks...good? :raised_ey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man this is tough. I'm going back and forth between this game and ESPN and NFL network to see some Dolphins talk :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Udonis


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley needs to work on keeping his pivot foot down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off to a slow start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by UD. Good pass by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333333 to tie it at 22 at the end of 1


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook simply has to be shooting over 50% on 3s at the end of quarters. Seriously. It's money every time.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my God, we're tied at the end of the first.

Michael Beasley isn't having his shot fall, but we need to let him shoot his way out of his slump. Unless LeBron guards him, noone in Cleveland's frontcourt really matches up with him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 333333333333333333333333333333

Heat 22
Cavs 22
End of 1st


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The bank is open for Michael Beasley. I'm liking how Chalmers+Wade+Beasley all shoot midrange bank shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mo is reminded how much of a Heat killer he's been in his career


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marcus Banks you're a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Marcus Banks you're a ****ing idiot.


The guy just cant do two good things in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Mario!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Maaario and the foul!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's got his outside shot going tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think we should probably stick Wade and Cook in the same backcourt. Cook can't play SF tonight because of Lebron, and it's keeping the lane way to crowded for Wade as we lack go-to shooters out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Short layup for Marion...miss. And he just mishandled a full court pass. Real smooth, Matrix. And he just lost control AGAIN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on MArion!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion caught a pass and hit a close shot!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dang LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron just isnt missing his outside shots tonight

44-42 Cavs at the half

All in all, a great 1st half for Miami. Wade is struggling with his shooting yet we're only down 2.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron vs. Wade in the second half will be interesting.

:starwars:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Joel


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think we can safely say that the Heat killing backcourt would be PG: Mo Williams SG: Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal by Mario


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow that was a really dangerous jump from Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just faked the hell out of Big Z :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has his mid range game going tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD is stroking his jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great block by Joel


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade's looked very comfortable out there in the 3rd quarter. He's got space to work with and he's using it well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, Mario got the steal but couldnt control it.

great D tonight for Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet jumper by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mo "Miami is my favorite city" William$ strikes again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Shawn!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shawn Marion just did a very very stupid thing, but he made up for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-58 Miami after 3

Wade heated up in the 3rd. I think he had like 14 points?

Great D throughout, especially on Lebron in the 3rd. Hope we can keep this up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Broken play to end the 3rd. But we'll have possession to start the 4th. As soon as Lebron re-enters the game, we've got to put Wade back in. But that's so obvious that I doubt we'll mess it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was 3-11 at one point and is now at 9-18.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Too bad the refs will win this game for the Cavs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Or, Lebron will never sit down. :thinking2:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There's 1 'foul'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Or, Lebron will never sit down. :thinking2:


Yeah, he's playing over 40 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the J off the screen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, thats enough of Wade on the bench. Lets go Spo..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

13th 3 in Big Z's career. 

EDIT: Apparently, he's now 8-15 on the season. He seems to have added a 3 point shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We lose all momentum with Wade on the bench. I understand wanting to keep his minutes under 36, but it shouldnt be set in stone.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, D-Wade vs. LeBron time.

:starwars:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the J. Thank you Spo.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade with the J over LeBron?

I called it. The real game begins.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That is a bs call.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Michael Beasley!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy **** Dunk Of The Year!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-easy! WITH THE AND1!

hOLY ****!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That's how you get back into the ball game... The refs.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

damnnnn. B-Easy just became Beastley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley with the J!

Mr. Fourth Quarter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley Throws The Hammer Down!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley does not miss open jumpers. Period.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron definitely tripped him


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

See wtf?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade takes a dive. Then West uber-flopped.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No way... Comeon, Delonte, that was crap.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Lebron definitely tripped him


Yeah, but I think Wade was trying to get tripped on that one.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ya *****!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Heat will lose due to Heat sucking + Refs.

In any other game Wade would've gotten a call on that play just now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL!? No foul on that hack on Wade? No way.

After the West thing... Oh my God.

I am scared this has been taken out of our hands. NOONE outside of Beasley or Wade needs to touch the ball on offense. Maybe Cook if it is a spot up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on UD...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Anytime someone gets close to beating the Cavs at the Q something happens. Yao had 3 offensive fouls the other day and the Wizards got some bad calls near the end.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my God, I say that then Haslem proves my point.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's tried two really long passes to UD in the low post. And neither of them has worked.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mo Money drills it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're dead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are sending two guys at Wade any time he gets the ball


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Stop passing it Wade! Noone can hit anything!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How about we let Wade take some shots?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mo Williams is still a Heat killer :nonono:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Too many open shots....they are driving and kicking for uncontested shots every time down. Gotta keep them out of the paint fellas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Because of the doubling of Wade, everyone else is getting wide open shots. Unfortunately, UD turned it over, Beasley missed a 3, and Mario just did as well.

Maybe we should take Mario out and bring DQ in to get another shooter out there with Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> They are sending two guys at Wade any time he gets the ball


They're sending Varejao. Despite not getting that call earlier, every time Varejao gets that close to him Wade should just pump fake and raise up. He'll generally get that call against a big guy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade can't get his own shot b/c they are doubling him...run him off screens Spo!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawn Marion ****ing sucks


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> They're sending Varejao. Despite not getting that call earlier, every time Varejao gets that close to him Wade should just pump fake and raise up. He'll generally get that call against a big guy.


Though at this rate, Wade will never even get to touch the ball.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What the... Comeon now, refs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Travel wut


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Foul? hmmmm


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Our entire lineup just sat there and watched Wade get mauled. In 2006, some arms and fingers would have been broken of those guys on top of Wade by the other guys.

Comeon, you all.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Delonte West should not be allowed to get that close to another player. He might accidentally infect someone with Herpes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Booooo


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good job Haslem for helping out another teammate.

Shame on everyone else.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

WTF? No T for hanging on the rim!?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade cant do it all, hes getting doubled now, we neeed somone else to step up!! UD has been hitting his shots all game...agh we had this game earlier, still time left but works cut out for us


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, everyone, that is what playing at home in a packed house gets you. Can't complain too much. We made some stupid mistakes late and our young guys just went ice cold from the three. It happens in an 82 game season.

And we still may come back... Who knows.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Naw, Lebron needed a way to stop himself and prevent a potential fall. That's fair game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is Tony Fiorentino Blind and not noticing that the Cavs have been sendign a2nd defender at Wade?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

4 pt game..need some stps good job keepin it out of lebrons hands


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No way! That was a straight charge.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why on earth does Varejao always get to drive to the basket after faking a jumpshot!? It's ****ing Anderson Varejao!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That charge/blocking foul is called so incosistantly that i cant tell which one is which in the NBA


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Makeup call. Chalmers just got stuffed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big free throws for Mario


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I guess the refs are trying to make it a ball game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 point game...this ain't over yet


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Cook is fighting for his life against LeBron. Can't blame him for the foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Did Spoelstra purposefully put Cook on Lebron? Because that was pretty stupid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D by DQ up until he bought the pump fake


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron barely touched him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly shot by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Where the **** was the foul?!?!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Man, that was crap at the end... A couple crap calls mixed with bad play is never good.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The better team locked down adn strapped up when it came down the crunch time...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cook probably guarded LeBron better than Marion, IMO.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DANG! Got my hopes up. GREAT HUSTLE by Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's the game. 

Horrible Decision by DQ to take that 2nd 3.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn, I dunno who I hate more. Nocioni or Varejao.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That was goal tending multiple times.

Watching LeBron act like that with Varejao makes me dislike them.

I hope we go Pat Riley/James Posey and bust someone's face open tomorrow. Send LeBron or Varejao into the third row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley HAS to become a better rebounder. No reason for him to grab as little rebounds as he does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great effort by Miami to give the Cavs a tough game at home. The beginning of the 4th lost us the game though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game guys. I think the refs were fairly incompetent on both sides tonight, but I definitely don't think that they determined the outcome of the game. 

Wade vs. Lebron is always an amazing matchup, and tonight didn't disappoint. See you next game!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> That was goal tending multiple times.
> 
> Watching LeBron act like that with Varejao makes me dislike them.
> 
> I hope we go Pat Riley/James Posey and bust someone's face open tomorrow. Send LeBron or Varejao into the third row.


We can only hope...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Good game guys. I think the refs were fairly incompetent on both sides tonight, but I definitely don't think that they determined the outcome of the game.
> 
> Wade vs. Lebron is always an amazing matchup, and tonight didn't disappoint. See you next game!


The refs were crap tonight at the end, but we took care of the losing ourselves.

That Delonte West flop was the worst thing I may have ever seen.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marion and Haslem combined for 8 TOs. I don't think that's happened so far this season....We're not winning any games in which that happens. The Cavs have one hell of a homecourt advantage. We really need another shooter out there for Wade to play off of. When is James Jones supposed to get back again?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

talk about a bad sports day for me..First Dallas then the heat aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Marion and Haslem combined for 8 TOs. I don't think that's happened so far this season....We're not winning any games in which that happens. The Cavs have one hell of a homecourt advantage. We really need another shooter out there for Wade to play off of. When is James Jones supposed to get back again?


Soon, hopefully. You watch the Cavs or the Hornets play and they have shooters all around Lebron and Paul. Meanwhile, we only have one threat out there in DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> talk about a bad sports day for me..First Dallas then the heat aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


The Dolphins won so this loss is much, much easier to take for me 

Plus, I didnt think we had a chance to win this game so it was great to see how hard they played tonight. Now they got to keep up this intensity throughout the rest of their games.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Soon, hopefully. You watch the Cavs or the Hornets play and they have shooters all around Lebron and Paul. Meanwhile, we only have one threat out there in DQ.


With Marion playing big minutes at SF for us, it's really tough for us to keep shooters in the lineup with DWade taking up the majority of minutes at SG. That leaves us with the PG, PF, and C position to stick shooters in. Beasley might become that 3 point dagger guy at PF, but he isn't at the moment (not that the Cavs/Hornets really have 3 point shooters at PF/C). That leaves us with PG to put a shooter at, and Chalmers isn't consistent enough yet. We've probably got to trade Marion for a center once James Jones gets back and proves himself healthy. I think that that might have been the plan all along, and it might have already happened had James Jones not gotten hurt in the offseason. But we all know that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Beasley dunk was sick. I'd like to see him attack the rim like that more. Spo said in the post game that he made strides tonight with how he took it strong to the rim but just couldnt get calls on some of his drives, which has happened quite a bit for him this season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That Beasley dunk was sick. I'd like to see him attack the rim like that more. Spo said in the post game that he made strides tonight with how he took it strong to the rim but just couldnt get calls on some of his drives, which has happened quite a bit for him this season.


yeah it was, it made me holler


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone in the media who is doubting Beasley just isn't watching.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

At least if we look at the bright side, the Heat gave the Cavs their biggest challenge at home this season


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And hopefully tomorrow Haslem or Joel gives them their biggest injury.

What would Riley and the Knicks do if Varejao did that dance with LeBron? Heads would roll next game.

If I were Spoelstra, I'd show that tape right before the game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Great effort by Miami to give the Cavs a tough game at home. The beginning of the 4th lost us the game though.


Agreed. Despite the poor 4th Q, considering the game was at the Q and we have one coming up in the AAA, I'm not too disappointed. It was a good effort in general.

That 4th Q sucked though..




Wade2Matrix said:


> Beasley HAS to become a better rebounder. No reason for him to grab as little rebounds as he does.


Agreed, I remember him grabbing a lot more offensive boards off the backboard earlier in the season (unless that was like Summer League). He's an athletic guy, decent size (no smaller than Haslem), long, big hands, etc.. He needs to be a force on the boards.




Brandname said:


> Good game guys. I think the refs were fairly incompetent on both sides tonight, but I definitely don't think that they determined the outcome of the game.


Agreed. There were some poor calls, and a lot of questionable ones, but in the end Miami's 4th Q gave us the loss.

Delonte's flop on Chalmers was ridiculous though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dissapointed in the loss but it was at their place, we gave them a challenge. 

If we do that without the shocking 4th in the AAA, we could definately pick up a win. 

If anyone still doubts Beasley then I don't know what to say, the kid is going to be special.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Smithian said:


> The refs were crap tonight at the end, but we took care of the losing ourselves.
> 
> That Delonte West flop was the worst thing I may have ever seen.


Yeah I think the Cavs fans felt the same way about the last phantom foul on Wade. Some really mysterious calls last night.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

sknydave said:


> At least if we look at the bright side, the Heat gave the Cavs their biggest challenge at home this season


Actually, the Washington Wizards did. Not that that's a good thing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Smithian said:


> And hopefully tomorrow Haslem or Joel gives them their biggest injury.


Wow, way to be a sore loser.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The refs were bad both ways...you can't blame them for the loss. The Cavs turned it up a few notches during the 4th quarter, and we didn't until it was a little too late. Still, we had chances at the end (the steal, and miss by Wade). I've heard they are the 1st team EVER to be undefeated at home going into the new year, it's nothing to be ashamed about losing at tight game at the Q this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The dunk looked better live. This entire game is on youtube btw.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol Ilgauskas


----------

